# Had any one seen this Tubes & Flat Bands combo be4?



## NZ_Looper (Sep 14, 2017)

While i was looking for Hand Made Cold Bend Slingshot, i came across this tube and flat bands combo had any one try and shoot with it be4?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats interesting...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

That's how I shoot flat bands on my ringshooter. Works fine.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Been doing some of that for a couple of years now. It's a great way to use up short pieces of elastic. Tucking the flat babe into the tube gives a much cleaner connection. The drawback is that it's hard to get them exactly the same lenth and they break pretty quick at the connection. It sure looks cool though!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I received a set like that with a recent purchase, but haven't shot them.

Too short, as usual!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

That would be ideal for use on the Alley Cat and Flat Cat Pro. The attachment hole is best suited for tubes but will take flat bands causing them to bunch up in the hole. This would give the best of both worlds on these two slingshots.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

It’s a great set up if you like gypsy tabs.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyone up to doing a how-to on these? Looks useful


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Shouldn't be hard to figure out even w/o a how to video. How long before someone is offering them for sale? Do they have an official name?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I'd like to see a Hermit-Style FPS/shot count breakdown on them.

Doubt they would have the same "power stroke" we see in pseudo-tapers or cocktails, but my soft-spot for the hard numbers has me wondering.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Jolly Roger said:


> Shouldn't be hard to figure out even w/o a how to video. How long before someone is offering them for sale? Do they have an official name?


Just wondering, can you be any more negative?

And some people thing I'm a Debbie Downer. You've taken it to a whole new level. Try doing something productive on here for once. All your posts are either slamming Simple Shot products, hyping Bills products that you got for free or bumping 3y old threads where the OP has vanished. I know for a fact I'm not along in this thought, despite what other may not want to publicly post.

Post a shoot, show us something you've made, anything on the positive side of things.

It's like you don't even enjoy this place but keep coming back to be negative.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

well sorry to see that you are so disappointed with life. So much so that you think it imperative that others only post what meets with your approval. I guess we all need someplace to release our frustrations and this must be one of those places for you. I know your stance now so you can hence forth refrain from the personal slams....but if you need to keep it up go ahead, I'm all grown up and can take it.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Please keep in mind that I have great respect for all of you here. You have, after all, gained much wisdom by your life experiences (I'm not saying anyone's old, just wiser than I am).

Here's what I'm seeing (on all sides) :


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks for the backup Hobbit.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Shouldn't be hard to figure out even w/o a how to video. How long before someone is offering them for sale? Do they have an official name?


Since it is so easy to figure out, please explain it to me, I can be a little slow.. Thanks


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A picture is worth a thousand words....so simply look at the picture and figure it out. That is if you are actually interested in making and using them or just being sarcastic.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

This looks like an interesting method! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Found them on eBay. Easiest tutorial ever. Search on eBay for slingshot bands and on page 3 there they are. Three (3) sets for $4.74 plus free shipping all the way from China. You can't even buy a couple of pouches for that price. Go ahead and order them then you'll have three finished sets to work from.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That's pretty cool. I wouldn't have the patience to make them though.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I learned from an old post by the Black Russian. It's all here on the forum. He came up with it for people who couldn't decide on flats or tubes. I did it to use up scraps


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Found them on eBay. Easiest tutorial ever. Search on eBay for slingshot bands and on page 3 there they are. Three (3) sets for $4.74 plus free shipping all the way from China. You can't even buy a couple of pouches for that price. Go ahead and order them then you'll have three finished sets to work from.


They just arrived in yesterday's mail. As noted above, I will have to use them as a prototype since they are way too short. Must have been tied for someone 4'1" or 5' at the most. Once I tie up a couple of sets, they will be great on the Alley Cat or SPS.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

After seeing this post I was inspired. They aren't too difficult to make; just a few extra measurements. I whipped up this set to try out: zip 1/4" quite well and the pull feels great. There's a noticeable step when the tubes begin their stretch. I plan to try out a few more for heavier ammo but I'm having so much fun I haven't taken the time yet.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Aaron I've learned they work a bit better if the tube section is tied in a slight phsuedo configuration. It allows the tube to do a bit more of the work.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Found them on eBay. Easiest tutorial ever. Search on eBay for slingshot bands and on page 3 there they are. Three (3) sets for $4.74 plus free shipping all the way from China. You can't even buy a couple of pouches for that price. Go ahead and order them then you'll have three finished sets to work from.
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Shouldn't be hard to figure out even w/o a how to video. How long before someone is offering them for sale? Do they have an official name?


Maybe it is my attitude, but this seems encouraging to me. "Trial & error and you can do it" is all I read here.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> I learned from an old post by the Black Russian. It's all here on the forum. He came up with it for people who couldn't decide on flats or tubes. I did it to use up scraps


Ibojoe, using leftovers is a much preferred method by me. I deplore wasting things.

Thanks for sharing that idea.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

I love this tube to flats configuration.
I use it on my ringshooter it it works great.
I also started with a retie of broken bandsets. But I was so happy with the result that I decided to make out new material. 
The trick is to match the tube loop to the flats. I decided to make the loop out of 2040 and the length is a third of the total lengths. 
And the slightly tapered flats have 20% less latex at the tube connection. I calculated it and the result was a 22 to 16mm taper of 0.7 band material.
They work fine and the pull feels evenly over the whole drawlength.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

I love this tube to flats configuration.
I use it on my ringshooter it it works great.
I also started with a retie of broken bandsets. But I was so happy with the result that I decided to make out new material. 
The trick is to match the tube loop to the flats. I decided to make the loop out of 2040 and the length is a third of the total lengths. 
And the slightly tapered flats have 20% less latex at the tube connection. I calculated it and the result was a 22 to 16mm taper of 0.7 band material.
They work fine and the pull feels evenly over the whole drawlength.


----------

